# Nicolai Trigger für Rohloff



## thunder666 (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

soweit ich richtig verstanden habe, wird Nicolai am 08.12.06 bei Rohloff aufschlagen, um Ihre neu entwickelten Trigger für die Rohloff vorzuführen.

Schaun 'ma mal.


----------



## Falco Mille (7. Dezember 2006)

Wo ist denn hier bitte die undichte Stelle? Da bin ich jetzt wirklich neugierig!

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (7. Dezember 2006)

wenn schon undicht, dann richtig, also Foto.....?


----------



## Hupert (7. Dezember 2006)

Das kingt interressant... HER DAMIT!!!!! Der Geräuschkulisse in eurem Hintergrund bei meinem heutigen Anruf zufolge sind die letzten "Feinarbeiten" scheinbar gerade ausgeführt worden... ;-)


----------



## thunder666 (7. Dezember 2006)

@Falco

Durch geschickte Fragen, erhält man manchmal unerwartete Antworten ;-)


----------



## Falco Mille (8. Dezember 2006)

@thunder666

Durch geschicktes Streuen von Informationssplittern erhält man manchmal unerwartete PR.


Grüße, Falco


----------



## thunder666 (10. Dezember 2006)

Mir ist Eure PR o. PR für Rohloff ziemlich gleichgültig. Zudem handelt es sich nicht um Informationssplitter, sondern um eine abgeschlossene, entweder von Nicolai o. Rohloff getätigte Information, die mich aber nicht sonderlich interressiert, da ich Drehschalter bevorzuge.


----------



## velo-phil (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo Falco,

ist Thunder666 jetzt beleidigt? Na egal, mich interessiert es trotzdem und deshalb hole ich diesen Thread mal aus der Versenkung: 

Wann gibt es offizielle oder meinetwegen auch inoffizielle Infos zum Nicolai-Rohloff-Trigger? Oder vielleicht ein unscharfes Foto, um die Neugier aufrecht zu erhalten? Und vor allem: Kommt euer Trigger vor der Leichtbau-Rohloff auf den Markt (also vor dem Sankt-Nimmerleins-Tag...)?

Wollt ihr das Teil selbst vermarkten oder habt ihr das nur für R entwickelt?

Gruß
Velo-Phil


----------



## jefis (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo Falco,
ich kann mich velo-phil nur anschließen, hatte mich nur nicht getraut zu mailen.
Also ich wäre der nächste Kunde für so einen Trigger! 
Ich würd es lieben. 
Ich liebe zwar meine Rohloff aber der verdammte Drehschalter geht mir auf die Nerven. 
Für eine aufschlußreiche Antwort wären alle in diesem Forum dankbar. 

Gruß jefis


----------



## Falco Mille (4. Januar 2007)

An dem Shifter Projekt arbeiten wir nun seit ca. 2 Jahren. Wir haben vor ein paar Wochen bei Rohloff den Prototypen eines Shifters für die Rohloff Nabe präsentiert. Vom Prototypen bis zum serienreifen Produkt ist es aber noch ein weiter Weg voller Hindernisse. Wir können zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt leider keine weiteren Informationen zu diesem Thema liefern.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## jefis (4. Januar 2007)

Super danke für deine Antwort   Was lange.......
Ich freu mich jetzt schon. Ich stehe als Testfahrer zur Verfügung. Mit meinem neuen Nicolai Helius CC mit Rohloff. Wir in KW 2 geliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo-phil (4. Januar 2007)

Danke auch von mir für die Antwort!

Und falls der Herr Rohloff euch etwas über seine neue Leichtbaunabe verraten haben sollte, dürft ihr es hier natürlich gerne ausplaudern...ein bisserl PR kann doch nie schaden


----------



## thunder666 (5. Januar 2007)

Selbstverständlich bin ich beleidigt u. sitze den ganzen Tag weinend in der Ecke  .

Habe die Information eher zufällig aufgeschnappt u. dachte das es evtl. einige interessiert. Ich allerdings, habe mich mit Rohloff für Drehshifter entschieden u. möchte selbige nicht mehr missen, außer evtl. 'ne weiterentwickelte Variante des Gripshifter.


----------



## nofear2k (22. Januar 2007)

Gibts schon neue Infos zum Nicolai für Rohloff Shifter?
Oder mal n Vorserienbild oder sowas? Bon echt gespannt. Rohloff hatte das ja auch mal vor, dann aber wieder eingestellt...


----------



## EvoOlli (23. Januar 2007)

Ich glaube nicht, daß Rohloff ihre Trigger eingestellt haben. Im Herbst habe ich noch mit Bernd auf der IFMA gesprochen und die Teile sind nach wie vor in der Entwicklung. Wobei das Konzept wohl anders ist als Nicolai: Der eine hat einen kombinierten Trigger auf einer Seite, der andere einen Trigger Links und einen Rechts. Wer aber jetzt was macht: Keine Ahnung.....aber Falco könnte ja ruhig mal ein paar Appetithäppchen veröffentlichen....


----------



## Testonkel (12. Oktober 2007)

Aufweck!!!

Gibt es was Neues von den Triggern. Das Drehteil ist mir immer im Weg.


----------



## Falco Mille (12. Oktober 2007)

Die Trigger Prototypen funktionieren, sind aber noch nicht serienreif. Das Projekt wurde bis auf weiteres stillgelegt, da Universal Transmissions seine Kräfte auf die Serienproduktion der G-Boxx 2 bündeln muss. Ein Termin zur Wiederaufnahme des Trigger Projekts ist zur Zeit noch nicht in Sicht. 

Grüße, Flaco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testonkel (14. Oktober 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Die Trigger Prototypen funktionieren, sind aber noch nicht serienreif. Das Projekt wurde bis auf weiteres stillgelegt, da Universal Transmissions seine Kräfte auf die Serienproduktion der G-Boxx 2 bündeln muss. Ein Termin zur Wiederaufnahme des Trigger Projekts ist zur Zeit noch nicht in Sicht.
> 
> Grüße, Flaco



Ich nehm auch nen Prototyp 

Echt schade


----------



## raggertje (2. November 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Die Trigger Prototypen funktionieren, sind aber noch nicht serienreif. Das Projekt wurde bis auf weiteres stillgelegt, da Universal Transmissions seine Kräfte auf die Serienproduktion der G-Boxx 2 bündeln muss. Ein Termin zur Wiederaufnahme des Trigger Projekts ist zur Zeit noch nicht in Sicht.
> 
> Grüße, Flaco



Deswegen --> meine Rohlhoff geht raus


----------



## Falco Mille (2. November 2007)

Wir haben gerade eine Drahterodieranlage angeschafft, mit der wir in der Lage sind, Kleinstteile in serientauglichen Stückzahlen zu fertigen. Damit ist eine Hürde zur Trigger Produktion genommen. Es geht also weiter. (war 'ne kurze Eiszeit, ich weiß)

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Testonkel (5. November 2007)

Das klingt gut.   Wie viele Gänge kann man mit einem Druck schalten, beziehungsweise überspringen?

Gruß

Fabian


----------



## raggertje (5. November 2007)

deswegen --> Rohloff geht erst nach service


----------



## jefis (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Falco,
also wie ich ja schon gesagt habe. Ich nehme ein paar Shifter ungesehen. Meine 

Gruß Jens


----------



## tobibikes (14. Januar 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Wir haben gerade eine Drahterodieranlage angeschafft, mit der wir in der Lage sind, Kleinstteile in serientauglichen Stückzahlen zu fertigen. Damit ist eine Hürde zur Trigger Produktion genommen. Es geht also weiter. (war 'ne kurze Eiszeit, ich weiß)
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Hallo Falco,
wie sieht es denn mittlerweile mit dem Trigger aus?
Ich würde auch ungesehen einen nehmen.  

Laß uns bitte nicht mehr so lange warten!


----------



## adrenalinmachin (15. Januar 2008)

tobibikes schrieb:


> Laß uns bitte nicht mehr so lange warten!



Ich auch!
Bin gerade mein HT am neu aufbauen, wäre Klasse, wenn die Trigger noch im Februar erhältlich sind....

Bittebittebittebittebitte 

häpi treylz 2 all!!


----------



## Thunderbird (6. Februar 2008)

Ich auch! Muss sich aber so gut schalten wie eine Alfine, bitte.
bei 14 Gängen dürfte das nicht so leicht werden, aber
ich wünsche euch viel Glück. Da gibt's sicher viele Interessenten.
Der Rohloff-Drehgriff ist echt schwach.

G


----------



## Ronja (6. Februar 2008)

@Falco, ich nehm auch nen Trigger, ungesehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tipsen (7. Februar 2008)

@Falco,ich wär auch dabei, brauche:3x bitte!!!


----------



## kitor (13. Februar 2008)

will auch....

1mal reicht...


----------



## [email protected]!t (13. Februar 2008)

und ich will auch !!!!


----------



## WODAN (14. Februar 2008)

2x bitte an mich


----------



## Tom:-) (14. Februar 2008)

ich wäre ebenfalls interessiert.


----------



## Testonkel (15. Februar 2008)

Ich denke fast Jeder möchte einen haben und Falco wird Bescheid geben, sobald es welche zum Preis X gibt. Ich hätte auch gern sowas, aber nicht für beispielsweise 400. Dieser Thread sollte mit Erfahrungen und Neuigkeiten, wenn verfügbar, gefüllt werden und nicht seitenweise "Ich will auch Einen". Das hat keinen Nährwert, da Nicolai das Ding sowieso baut, also Interesse nicht mehr bekundet werden muss und nach einer verbindlichen Bestellung sieht das hier auch nicht aus, auch wenn Einige es so meinen. 
Also lasst uns gepannt auf das Teil warten. Ich bin sicher hier wird die Verfügbarkeit der Öffentlichkeit zuerst verkündet.


----------



## richtig (18. Februar 2008)

gibts auch schon bilder von dem teil?

grussascha


----------



## [email protected]!t (29. März 2008)

lieber falco,

gibt es neues ??

ich bin so gail auf den trigger


----------



## Dr.Sys (31. März 2008)

Ich will auch so'n Ding! Bin bereit einen 6-stelligen Millionenbetrag dafür auszugeben  

Also flott weiterentwickeln und serienreif machen. Sonst komm ich euch da mal hin, nach Lübbrechtsen!  Is ja fast umme Ecke

btw: wieso macht eigentlich Rohloff selbst da nix? Oder sind hier nur ein paar Freaks der Meinung, dass der olle Drehgriff nicht gerade geil ist und rein technisch ein paar Niveau-Stufen unter der Speedhub liegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (31. März 2008)

Testonkel schrieb:


> Ich denke fast Jeder möchte einen haben und Falco wird Bescheid geben, sobald es welche zum Preis X gibt. Ich hätte auch gern sowas, aber nicht für beispielsweise 400. Dieser Thread sollte mit Erfahrungen und Neuigkeiten, wenn verfügbar, gefüllt werden und nicht seitenweise "Ich will auch Einen". Das hat keinen Nährwert, da Nicolai das Ding sowieso baut, also Interesse nicht mehr bekundet werden muss und nach einer verbindlichen Bestellung sieht das hier auch nicht aus, auch wenn Einige es so meinen.
> Also lasst uns gepannt auf das Teil warten. Ich bin sicher hier wird die Verfügbarkeit der Öffentlichkeit zuerst verkündet.




   

ist ja noch nichtmal Dein Thread, Herr Klassensprecher, und trotzdem meinst Du hier mal Ratschläge erteilen zu müssen?


----------



## Testonkel (31. März 2008)

kitor schrieb:


> ist ja noch nichtmal Dein Thread, Herr Klassensprecher, und trotzdem meinst Du hier mal Ratschläge erteilen zu müssen?



Ja, einer muss es tun.


----------



## fUEL (6. April 2008)

Ich warte ganz ungeduldig ..............dachte im Newsletter würde was stehen..........


----------



## dominik_sp (7. April 2008)

Gibts wieder mal was neues zu den Triggern zu berichten?
Ich warte nämlich auch ganz gepannt druf


----------



## dominik_sp (17. April 2008)

Falco, gibts schon neuigkeiten


----------



## Falco Mille (17. April 2008)

Aktueller Stand: Modellbau, Ergonomieversuche, Rapid Prototyping. Voraussichtlicher Markteinführungstermin: nach wie vor unbekannt. Bilder oder 3D Modelle: zu geheim

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik_sp (18. April 2008)

Naja, dann ist nach wie vor warten angesagt  

Trotzdem Danke für die Info


----------



## [email protected]!t (26. Mai 2008)

hallo falco, 
gibts was neues ?


----------



## fUEL (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo Falco!

Kann man denn zur Messe in Friedrichshafen mit einem Prototypen zum Ansehen und Bewundern rechnen.....................

Weihnachten ist doch noch weit .........macht uns doch bittebitte schon mal ein kleines Geschenk.

Vorfreude ist manchmal auch anstrengend.

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## dominik_sp (31. Juli 2008)

Ich frag mich schon was sich die Leute bei Nicolai inzischen denken wenn die uns sooooo betteln sehen 

Aber ich frag auch wieder mal: Gibts was neues


----------



## Motivatus (31. Juli 2008)

Ihr wisst schon wie lange eine Produktentwicklung dauert?


Frag doch mal bei BMW nach ob sie Euch nicht exklusiv nen paar Bilder und Infos zu den neusten Forschungsprojekten liefern könnten, vielleicht noch ne Explosionszeichnung vom neuen 7ner und dann noch die Privathandynummer vom Chefentwickler...


----------



## abbath (31. Juli 2008)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> Ich frag mich schon was sich die Leute bei Nicolai inzischen denken wenn die uns sooooo betteln sehen



Für jede Frage kostet das Teil vermutlich 5 Euro mehr


----------



## dominik_sp (31. Juli 2008)

Das hättest nicht sagen dürfen


----------



## wookie (31. Juli 2008)

das bedeutet 5 EUR wertsteigerung für das rohloff-trigger-projekt von nicolai für diesen beitrag? - dann soll es so sein.

gebt gas, ich will ende august mit trigger fahren *G*


----------



## nuts (18. August 2008)

G-Boxx-Trigger gibt es auf der Eurobike zu sehen, ein Druckknopf links, einer rechts. 

ziemlich sicher alu eloxiert, evtl. einer grün und einer rot, man wird sehen.


----------



## TheJohnny (12. September 2008)

Fotos?
Für die G-Boxx mit Rohloff-Innenleben oder die mit der Magnetschaltung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfj77 (18. September 2008)

@ falco:
hab das eine oder andere foto eures rohloff triggers, wollte mich mal vorab erkundigen ob euch einer veröffentlichung was im wege steht?????

grüsse tfj77


----------



## nofear2k (18. September 2008)

*lechtz*


----------



## dominik_sp (19. September 2008)

Her damit, aber schon geschwindt


----------



## san_andreas (19. September 2008)

Die Trigger für die Gboxx2 sind laut Kalle ab 1.12.08 erhältlich. Preis 200 Euro plus Mwst.


----------



## chickenway-user (19. September 2008)

Heijeijei, kann jetzt von euch Akrobaten mal jemand Fotos hier reinzaubern?


----------



## kroiterfee (19. September 2008)

los jetzt!!


----------



## tfj77 (29. September 2008)

tfj77 schrieb:


> @ falco:
> hab das eine oder andere foto eures rohloff triggers, wollte mich mal vorab erkundigen ob euch einer veröffentlichung was im wege steht?????
> 
> grüsse tfj77




schweigen heißt bekanntlich zustimmen........????

tfj77


----------



## san_andreas (29. September 2008)

Heeeeer damit ! Jetzt !


----------



## wookie (29. September 2008)

Ich glaube auch, hier kann von einer stillschweigenden Anerkenntnis ausgegangen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (29. September 2008)

Irgendwo war doch schon ein Bild. Ich finds nur nicht mehr.


----------



## kroiterfee (29. September 2008)

such!!


----------



## tfj77 (29. September 2008)

kann euch eine kurze beschreibung dessen geben was ich in FH gesehen habe:
der nicolai trigger wird wird  rein optisch recht wenig mit einem trigger im heutigen sinn zu tun haben denn der trigger erinnert vielmehr an eine drehgriff schaltung allerdings nicht so breit. der selbe trigger wird sowohl für die rohloff SH als auch für die g-boxx2 verwendbar sein, so wie ich das verstanden habe muss allerdings die indexierung im inneren geändert werden das gehäuse bleibt gleich.
der schaltvorgang wird nur mit dem daumen ausgefüht.
es wird ein trigger links und einer rechts am lenker montiert sein.
rechter daumen schaltet nach unten linker daumen nach oben oder umgekehrt.

ich denke das sicherlich einige leute enttäuscht werden die mit einem optischen leckerbissen a la sram X0 rechnen, die form folgt hierbei der funktion.

es kann natürlich auch sein das sich bis zu serienfertigung noch einiges tun wird.

grüsse tfj77


----------



## san_andreas (30. September 2008)

Dieses Jahr ist am 1.Dezember Weihnachten !


----------



## chickenway-user (30. September 2008)

Ja und was is nu mit Fotos? FH = Friedrichshafen? Eurobike? Ich glaub wenn man da was rumstehen lässt hat man nichts gegen Fotos!


----------



## LaZanahoria (30. September 2008)

So ist es. Und wenn du die Fotos selbst geschossen hast, sind die Rechte bei dir. Also hopp, da brechen dir keine Verzierungen ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfj77 (1. Oktober 2008)

<--------


----------



## sluette (1. Oktober 2008)

das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst, oder ? jetzt poste hier mal bitte ein ordentliches bild wo man mal was erkennen kann.


----------



## san_andreas (1. Oktober 2008)

Her mit dem Bild jetzt ! Wenn sie dich das Ding schon haben fotografieren lassen...


----------



## wookie (1. Oktober 2008)

mach jetzt, sonst sage ich denen bescheid das du das bild auch noch als benutzerbild genommen hast! 

- ändern bringt nix, ich hab ein screenshot!

edit: ahh er hatte doch ein link gepostet: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tfj77/sets/
ist das der trigger? das ist ja größer als die rohloff selber *G*


----------



## hankpank (1. Oktober 2008)

falls du die dose mit den holzknöpfen meinst... das is der prototyp von tout train. Mich würde interessieren ob beim nicolaitrigger die Schaltbox geändert wurde oder die ganze mechanik im griff integriert ist.


----------



## ronmen (10. Oktober 2010)

Weiß jemand ob es auf diesem Gebiet news zu berichten gibt?

lg


----------



## Wilhelm (11. Oktober 2010)

ronmen schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es auf diesem Gebiet news zu berichten gibt?
> 
> lg


Falls auch e-leck))-trisch geschalten werden darf, gibt es hierzu diese News, wenn auch nicht von NICOLAI: 1 (ganz neu am Markt, daher noch keine Anwenderberichte), 2.


----------



## abbath (11. Oktober 2010)

Cool, damit kann man die Rohlex _noch_ schwerer machen!


----------



## Wupperjumper (11. Oktober 2010)

Nachdem das Projekt ja nun schon seit Jahren läuft, ohne dass sich was tut, rechne ich nicht mehr damit, dass von Nicolay oder von Rohloff ein Trigger kommt. 

Habt ihr Erfahrung mit dem Drehgriff von Toxoholic (Imperial)? Was mich interessiert ist, ob man sich leicht verschaltet, wenn man den Griff nicht mittendrin trennt, sondern mit der kompletten Griffbreite schaltet.


----------



## ollum104 (20. Juni 2011)

wollen wir es doch noch einmal versuchen, den Thread aus der Versenkung zu holen...

Gibts schon was Neues, oder ist das Projekt definitv am Ende???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. Juni 2011)

Wohl so tot wie die Trigger für die Gboxx.


----------



## Peter446688 (22. Juni 2011)

sicher kommt der trigger, nicolai kündigt doch nicht was an und bringt es dann nicht auf den markt
auf irgendeiner eurobike werden sie also sicher vorgestellt und dann werden sie auch auf den markt kommen, ist doch klar oder?

übrigens: die G-Boxx hat die rohloff eingebaut


----------



## dhbiker247 (27. Juni 2011)

Denke eher nicht, das da noch was kommt. Die Rohloff-Nabe scheint eh auf dem Rückzug zu sein.


----------



## othu (28. Juni 2011)

und das machst du woran fest?


----------



## ronmen (28. Juni 2011)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> sicher kommt der trigger, nicolai kündigt doch nicht was an und bringt es dann nicht auf den markt
> auf irgendeiner eurobike werden sie also sicher vorgestellt und dann werden sie auch auf den markt kommen, ist doch klar oder?
> 
> übrigens: die G-Boxx hat die rohloff eingebaut



halbwissen 

falko mille meinte in einem thread (hier irgendwo), dass das projekt eingestellt wurde, da die Prototypen so teuer waren, dass sich eine Serie auch nicht rentiert hätte (zu erwartende Verkaufsmenge < Rohloff Verkaufszahlen & die liegen ja sicher auch nicht bei 1000 Stk / Tag)

...


----------



## waldschrad (28. Juni 2011)

bràuchte auch nur ne zeichnung.....


----------



## dhbiker247 (28. Juni 2011)

> und das machst du woran fest?



das mache ich daran fest, das bei allen mir bekannten Händlern die Nachfrage nach Rohloff-Bikes in den letzten 2-3 Jahren auf null gegangen ist. Ich kenne auch derzeit niemanden, der sich noch ernsthaft überlegt, so ein Teil zu kaufen. Auch ein Trigger für die Rohloff wird da wohl nix dran ändern.


----------



## zingel (28. Juni 2011)

sieht man irgendwo eine Auflistung von Patenten zum Trigger?

ich glaub ich hätte da ne einfache und kompakte Lösung.
falls es die noch nicht gibt, werd ich mich wohl ans Schnitzen eines 
Prototypen machen, denn einen Trigger könnt ich auch gebrauchen.


----------



## ollum104 (28. Juni 2011)

Wenn du support brauchst?

Ich würd Dir glatt einen abkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldschrad (28. Juni 2011)

and arbeit! wennd e Mech bruusch...gelernt...
s problem ist doch mWn der weg/zuglänge,oder?.....läss sich schwer umgehen..


----------



## ronmen (29. Juni 2011)

dhbiker247 schrieb:


> das mache ich daran fest, das bei allen mir bekannten Händlern die Nachfrage nach Rohloff-Bikes in den letzten 2-3 Jahren auf null gegangen ist. Ich kenne auch derzeit niemanden, der sich noch ernsthaft überlegt, so ein Teil zu kaufen. Auch ein Trigger für die Rohloff wird da wohl nix dran ändern.



hier ich


----------



## othu (29. Juni 2011)

dhbiker247 schrieb:


> das mache ich daran fest, das bei allen mir bekannten Händlern die Nachfrage nach Rohloff-Bikes in den letzten 2-3 Jahren auf null gegangen ist. Ich kenne auch derzeit niemanden, der sich noch ernsthaft überlegt, so ein Teil zu kaufen. Auch ein Trigger für die Rohloff wird da wohl nix dran ändern.




Dann produziert Rohloff für die Halde, die Seriennummern sprechen eine andere Sprache.
(mein Eindruck ebenso)


----------



## ESPI (29. Juni 2011)

Jawoll ich bekäme auch eine ins AM wenn es einen Trigger gäbe, mein Vater hat sich vor 2Mon einen Tourer mit Rohloff gekauft und ich find die Nabe nachwievor "up to date".


----------



## Triple F (30. Juni 2011)

Würde mich auch als Tester für die Nullserie zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Juli 2011)

Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obim (2. Juli 2011)

Was soll der Vorteil von dem Trigger sein auÃer dass er von Ð ist?

Denk schon lÃ¤nger dran die nervenden Alfinen (s. <-) auszutauschen ...


----------



## waldschrad (3. Juli 2011)

es ist/wäre der erste gscheite...
gelände harmoniert besser mit triggern als mit gripshift_> ggf schalten durch schläge....
greetz chris


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2011)

Hmmmh...die Rohloff hat aber keinen Gripshift, deswegen gibt es auch kein gelegentliches Schalten.


G.


----------



## waldschrad (3. Juli 2011)

umglücklich ausgedrückt:sry!
 meinte drehgriff....
egal.denk is gewohnheitssache...
kanns noch nicht dauerbeurteilen wie sich der griff in rumpliger umgebung arbeitet.
hatte erst paar min zum testen-und mein rahmen noch nicht da...
mich interessiert als feinmechaniker mehr die technische realisierung bei angemessener baugrösse...
werd mich selbst damit befassen wenn die dose mal da ist...werd aber mehr auf elektrische schaltung focusieren.... 

@LB warum?wenn der griff bewegt wird....dank

greetz chris


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2011)

Man hat ja immer einen Finger an der Bremse und deswegen wird der Griff beim Fahren ja nicht umschlossen.
Nach fast 10 Jahren Rohloff und sehr viel rumpeligem Gelände und Bergab ist es noch nicht einmal vorgekommen versehentlich zu schalten...auch nicht bei Bunnyhops oder ähnlichem.

G.


----------



## Deleted 186101 (3. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Durch die "zweiseilige" Ansteuerung sollte da auch nichts schalten. Ist ja nicht federbelastet. Aber ein Trigger wäre toll .

Grüße
crego


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2011)

Ja, würd ich mir als eigentlich zufriedener Drehgriffschalter auch kaufen...also wenn er gut ist

G.


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Juli 2011)

Wie ist denn der Schaltweg pro Gang und im gesamten ? 
Bei der GB2 sind es 12mm je Gang und 72mm im gesamten.


----------



## Speedskater (3. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte in den fast 7 Jahren, in denen ich Rohloff Speedhub fahre, auch noch keine ungewollten Schalterlebnisse.

Man muss pro Gang ca. 7,5mm Schaltseil bewegen.
Der Schaltweg ist natürlich vom Seiltrommeldurchmesser und der Hebellänge abhängig.

Muss ich jetzt doch noch einen Trigger entwickeln?
Ich hätte da so eine Idee, Da muss ich doch mal ein paar Tests machen.


----------



## Wilhelm (3. Juli 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich hatte in den fast 7 Jahren, in denen ich Rohloff Speedhub fahre, auch noch keine ungewollten Schalterlebnisse.
> Man muss pro Gang ca. 7,5mm Schaltseil bewegen.
> Der Schaltweg ist natürlich vom Seiltrommeldurchmesser und der Hebellänge abhängig.
> Muss ich jetzt doch noch einen Trigger entwickeln?
> Ich hätte da so eine Idee, Da muss ich doch mal ein paar Tests machen.


Das würde Dich hierher ...







... ein ganzes Stück näher bringen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (3. Juli 2011)

gibts eigentlich auch ein aktuelles offizielles Statement von Nicolai?


----------



## Speedskater (3. Juli 2011)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Das würde Dich hierher ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke, ich habe hiermit:



maßgeblich zur Enwicklung des neuen Schaltgriffs bei Rohloff beigetragen.


----------



## Wilhelm (3. Juli 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich habe hiermit:
> 
> 
> 
> maßgeblich zur Enwicklung des neuen Schaltgriffs bei Rohloff beigetragen.



... nicht nur das, der Armin´sche ist das Maß der Dinge unter den ROHLOFF-Schaltgriffen und erhält nicht umsonst beste Kritiken (1,2). 

Ist dieser Prototyp noch in der Pipeline?






Ich meine, ´mal gelesen zu haben, daß Christoph MUTHERS (sinngemäß) geäußert hat, daß er eine hydraulische Ansteuerung der ROHLOFF, ähnlich wie bei seiner 5rot-/ACROS A-GE-Schaltung, mit Daumenschalthebeln grundsätzlich für denkbar hielte. 

Hat zwar nichts mit Triggern zu tun (vor kurzem gefunden):






Ein Unterrohr-Schaltdrehgriff für die ROHLOFF von Curt GOODRICH.

BTW, bin ´mal gespannt, was meier111 mit dem EDSAN "ShiftEzy II" aus OZ für Erfahrungen sammeln wird. 






Die Schaltknopf-Bedienung für den ROHLOFF-Stellmotor zumindest dürfte ja Trigger-Freunden entgegen kommen.


----------



## Speedskater (3. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du den hier meinst: 





Der wird gerade an meinen Bikes getestet. Am Mount Vision hat er in 9 Monaten bisher 3650 km ohne Probleme absolviert. 
Ich müsste bissel Knete investieren, wobei ich nicht weiß ob ich die notwendigen Stückzahlen absetzen kann.

Mit einem funktionsfähigen Trigger schaut es da schon besser aus.


----------



## Wilhelm (4. Juli 2011)

1. Wieder ein sehr edles Teil dieser neue Drehschaltgriff!

2. Dennoch bin ich wirklich gespannt auf einen Trigger.


----------



## tfj77 (9. August 2011)

der trigger dürfte doch noch kommen, aber nicht nicht von nicolai:

http://www.mittelmeyer.de/Fahrradteile/DSG-Rohloff/dsg-rohloff.htm


gruß tfj77


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. August 2011)

Bin mal auf den Preis gespannt!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. August 2011)

Das wär geil!


----------



## ollum104 (19. Januar 2012)

gibts mittlerweile news zum mittelmeyer trigger?

Preis, Lieferzeitpunkt usw???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (19. Januar 2012)

Ich behaupte mal das Projekt Trigger für Rohloff ist gestorben!


----------



## Stingray (19. Januar 2012)

Ne, nicht gestorben. Gugst du hier:

http://www.mittelmeyer.de/Fahrradteile/DSG-Rohloff/dsg-rohloff.htm

Da steht "Lieferbar ab März 2012".


----------



## zaunköniger (27. Januar 2012)

> Da steht "Lieferbar ab März 2012".



Aha gibt es auch einen Preis und Lieferant? Sind wohl auch noch andere Teile in der Pipeline (Rennrad Bremsschalthebel)


----------



## ronmen (27. März 2012)

Mittelmeyer Trigger wird aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach die kommenden Monate in Serie gehen, ab Juni 2012 verfuegbar sein, ein schwarz eloxiertes Gehäuse haben und wohl um die 200euro kosten...


----------



## Guy8rush (7. April 2012)

ronmen schrieb:


> Mittelmeyer Trigger wird aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach die kommenden Monate in Serie gehen, ab Juni 2012 verfuegbar sein, ein schwarz eloxiertes Gehäuse haben und wohl um die 200euro kosten...



Laut Mittelmeyer-Homepage "Lieferbar ab September 2012" ...


Würde gerne mal ein Bild von dem Daumenschalter sehen, nicht nur aus dem  CAD-Programm, sowie etwas mehr über die Technik erfahren.


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. April 2012)

Mir erschließt sich der Sinn eines Triggers vs. Drehgriff immer noch nicht. Ich komme prima mit Drehgriff aus, da sollte so ein Trigger für 200 Gulden schon ein paar echte Vorteile bringen.

Gewichtsersparnis und vermeintliche Vermeidung versehentlichen Schaltens ist für mich kein Kaufanreiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guy8rush (5. September 2012)

http://www.mittelmeyer.de/Fahrradteile/BSG-Rennlenker/bsg-rennlenker.htm


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. September 2012)

Link funktioniert nicht.


----------



## othu (5. September 2012)

Steht eh nur drin, das der Trigger wegen anderen Projekten auf nächstes Jahr verschoben ist. Kommt sicher zusammen mit der neuen, leichten Speedhub 

http://www.mittelmeyer.de/Fahrradteile/BSG-Rennlenker/bsg-rennlenker.htm


----------



## OldSchool (9. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Kommt sicher zusammen mit der neuen, leichten Speedhub
> 
> http://www.mittelmeyer.de/Fahrradteile/BSG-Rennlenker/bsg-rennlenker.htm



Na, endlich habe schon gedacht die neue leichte Seedhub kommt nie mehr.


----------



## kroiterfee (9. September 2012)

was genau kann speedskaters drehgriff besser als der standarddrehgriff der am nucleon verbaut ist? ist es immer derselbe griff mit dem alle g-boxx-modelle ausgeliefert werden?


----------



## peter1966 (23. Juni 2013)

Und wieder hoch damit 

Was gibt es neues in der Trigger Welt für Rohloff  Ich finde diesen Drehgriff gerade bei nassen Händen unzureichend !


----------



## wildbiker (25. Juni 2013)

stimmt schon, mit nassen Händen lässt sich die Rohloff schlecht schalten, aber mit Handschuhen gibts da keine Probleme.

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## beetle (25. Juni 2013)

Ich mag den Gripshifter der Rohloff. Dachte früher auch immer, dass ich einen Trigger brauch. Dann bin ich es mal eine Zeit lang gefahren und hab mich dran gewöhnt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. Juni 2013)

Der alte Griff mit dem dreieckigen Gummi war deutlich besser bei Nässe, auch ohne Handschuhe ging der.
Fahre aber auch nur mit Handschuhen, daher stört mich das beim Neuen nur sekundär.


----------



## Berliner89 (20. Januar 2014)

Zwar ein alter Thread aber es gibt neue infos:

http://www.hilite-bikes.com/bike-blog/daumenhebel-fur-rohloff-shiftr

Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2014)

Die Dinger würd ich schon lang mal gerne in Aktion sehen. Würd mich wirklich interessiern wo die Hebel bei welchen Gängen stehen.

G.


----------



## EvoOlli (20. Januar 2014)

Die Schaltbox wird auch mit ausgetauscht. Daher könnte ich mir vorstellen, das dort eine Art Ratschenmechanismus drin ist. Die Hebel am Lenker kehren dann immer wieder in die Ursprungsposition zurück.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2014)

Die Info ist mir neu. Da kann man ja wieder neu zu spekulieren anfangen 
Ich bin bis jetzt immer davon ausgegangen das für jeweils 6 Gänge die Stellung so ist das man schalten kann und dann jeweils die andere Seite übernimmt.
Lassen wir uns mal überraschen

G.


----------



## EvoOlli (20. Januar 2014)

Das wäre natürlich auch eine Idee.....ich bin einfach davon ausgegangen, das auf der einen Seite hoch und auf der anderen Seite runtergeschaltet wird.....Aber wie Du schon schriebst: Wir werden sehen 
Aber bei einem Preis von 299,- hat sich gerade das Interesse bei mir schon reduziert :-(


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2014)

So interpretiere ich den Satz "zwei getrennte Hebel für leichte und schwere Gänge". Aber mal abwarten.
299 Euro sind schon eine Ansage.

G.


----------



## peter1966 (20. Januar 2014)

Oja .. schaut nicht schlecht aus ..habe gerade eine Mail versendet.


----------



## Timmy35 (17. Juni 2014)

Aus den Nicolai-Shiftern ist ja nichts geworden, aber in bin letztes WE in Willingen bei Rohloff an einem Argon TR die Shift R von cinq5 Probe gefahren:


 

 Die Shift R werden seit letzter Woche ausgeliefert. Auf der einen Seite wird hochgeschaltet, auf der anderen runter. Es sind jeweils 2 Gänge auf einmal möglich und die Hebel kehren in ihre Ursprungsposition zurück. Die Rastermechanik ist in der externen Schaltbox untergebracht, die anstelle der originalen von Rohloff angeschraupt wird. Ich habe mir Sonntag noch einen Satz bestellt, der morgen verschickt wird.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2014)

Na dann tu auf jedenfall mal berichten

G.


----------



## WODAN (18. Juni 2014)

Fällt wohl wegen der Schaltbox für G-Boxx1 leider aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Juni 2014)

Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge, wo der Vorteil von einem Trigger ist.
2 Hebel die jeweils nur 2 Gänge schalten!? Vom Preis mal abgesehen ...


----------



## Timmy35 (18. Juni 2014)

Das ist Geschmacksache, wenn Du mit den Drehgriff super klar kommst, brauchst Du die nicht. Ich schalte im groben Gelände lieber mit Triggern, weil ich dann den Lenker fester im Griff habe und gleichzeitig bremsen und schalten kann.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (7. Juli 2014)

EIn Bild der anderen Schaltbox wäre noch fein gewesen !!

Spätestens wenn Du sie hast !!!!!!


----------



## WODAN (22. Juli 2014)

Ich bin mal so frei, gefunden im Fotoalbum:


----------



## EvoOlli (22. Juli 2014)

Die Idee ist ja gut, aber die Ausführung ist etwas, sagen wir mal, grobschlächtig. Da hätte ich bei dem Preis etwas mehr erwartet....schade.


----------



## aka (22. Juli 2014)

Gebla ist auch in die Richtung aktiv - http://georgblaschkebikes.wordpress.com/2014/03/25/und-sie-bewegt-sich-doch/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (22. Juli 2014)

Meine Trigger sind auch endlich montiert und funktionieren.







Bei der ersten Montage ist wohl was schief gelaufen. Die Trigger rutschten mit einem fiesen Geräusch durch und schalteten nicht zuverlässig. Bei Cinq5 angerufen und mir wurde sogar angeboten, dass man mir eine neue Schaltbox auf Rechnung schickt, und die Rechnung dann storniert wird, wenn ich meine Box eingeschickt habe. Ich habe dann doch erst meine Box eingeschickt (Samstags) und am Dienstag war sie schon wieder repariert zurück. Der Service ist also super.
Zu richtigen Probefahrten bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen, da ich bei dem Wetter lieber mit dem Argon Slim fahre. Aber die neuen Schaltbox funktioniert jetzt. Ich hoffe das bleibt so. Steckt schon filigrane Technik in der Box und wäre schade, wenn die Zuverlässigkeit der Rohloff dadurch verloren geht.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2014)

Würde die Box noch eine Stufe verdrehen. So sind die Kabelabgänge doch recht ausgesetzt. Oder gehts dann nimmer aus wegen Viergelenker?

G.


----------



## Timmy35 (22. Juli 2014)

Könnte ich auf jeden Fall mal probieren. Ich glaube ich habe die damals so montiert, damit die Züge leicht nach unten aus der original Box laufen, so dass kein Wasser entlang der Züge in die Box läuft. Hat die Box bisher auch gut überstanden. In den ganzen Jahren war einmal eine Einstellschraube krumm. Und das ist beim Trecker-Shutteln passiert.


----------

